

So, it appears Google is serious about +1 - johng

Wanted to discuss this issue with other YC'ers... it appears that Google is very serious about the +1. In fact, if you were in Google's position and you wanted to compete with Facebook (someone, whom I believe the only true competitor Google faces right now) -- what would you do?<p>Well, your power is in your search... so.. if you want people to use the +1, you tie it to search results ana make sure that people know the +1 DOES influence your ranking.<p>Anyone else seeing this?
======
nametoremember
Not related to +1, but related to Google going social.

If I were Google, Android would come with an app called something like "Google
Friends" and it would connect with your friends that have the app on their
phone.

Easy app, message, video and photo sharing between friends.

